
Dropbox needs to be seen like Atlassian, not Box, to avoid a downround IPO - SREinSF
https://www.recode.net/2018/2/23/17046154/dropbox-atlassian-box-ipo-s1-filing-public
======
mankash666
It'll be a stretch for Dropbox to be valued like Atlassian given how the
product offering is 98% the same as box. Also, the fundamentals are
startlingly different. Atlassian probably makes a lot more per paying
customer, with a large base of enterprise and smbs. They also have a much
larger % of paying customers.

Like it or not, Dropbox is a bigger Box, so the P/E will likely resemble Box.
I'm guessing $8B to be a realistic valuation, given larger revenues and lower
costs. But it's certainty a down round

